# trikefest!!!!



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

who is all going to trike fest next weekend!! for those of u that don't know what it is!! its one of the worlds biggest gathering or 3wheelers!! they have MX races, drag-races, hill climbs, trail riding and camping!! oh ya and lots of BEER drinking!! its the best time ever if ur in to that sort of stuff!!!:evil:


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

here is a link if u guys what to check it out!!!!

http://www.3wheelerworld.com/forumdisplay.php/20-Trikefest-Specific-Discussion


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Where at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> .... oh ya and lots of BEER drinking!! its the best time ever if ur in to that sort of stuff!!!:evil:


 Can't wait for the Kodak Moments!


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

DADA77 said:


> Where at?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 in Laurel, Indiana... Here is a facebook page for better direction https://www.facebook.com/haspinacres


----------

